# Fahrenheit Symbol??



## Krissa88b (Jun 9, 2003)

I have no idea what category this falls under, so I apologize if I've got the wrong one. Does anyone know if there's a way to add in the fahrenheit symbol on the keyboard? I'm tired of typing 75 degrees or 75*! I'd enjoy being able to see it written correctly.
Thanks!
Krissa


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

º Hold the Alt Key down and type 1 6 7 on the keypad!
Won't work on reg #'s above keys. 

70º here today!


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Also see here for a list of other symbols:

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/accents/codeint.html


----------



## Krissa88b (Jun 9, 2003)

Thank you both. I didn't know this was on here, but I keep getting playing card symbols, like hearts and spades and few others like dots and squares. Maybe I need to reconfigure the keyboard?
I don't know if it makes any difference but I'm on Windows XP... I'm finding it has all kinds of strange little things!
Thanks


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You need to have the Num Locks on, and you need to use the Keypad.
Make sure you are using the Alt key and not the Ctrl key, that gives differnt results.
Oh, and make sure you hold the Alt key down while you type each of the numbers. It takes a couple of seconds for it to work on mine.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Are use the "Character Map" under system tools. A little bit of time but I keep that and the ¼, ½, and ¾ symbols handy with a few others on clipomatic for easy insertion.

97°


----------



## Krissa88b (Jun 9, 2003)

Num Lock on, using key pad on right side of keyboard and using Alt key. When I press Alt 1 6 7 I get this . I also get &#9829; &#9688; &#9824;. 
Purely by acident I just tried 369 and got &#9675;. but notice where it sets 70&#9675;. It's not like bassetman's. Is this something to do with the font type?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Got me 
Here is where I found it, if you want to poke around there.
http://www.asciitable.com/


----------



## DanC (Jul 11, 1999)

°F

I get the "°" character with *Alt+0176* not 167.

It's probably just as easy to copy it from the Character Map. In Win 98 it's in Programs/Accessories/System Tools.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is the character map info. Notice when in the image when I highlighted the ° symbol it displays the numbers to use with Numlock in the lower right corner ot the character map.

Other applications
You can use Windows' Character Map to insert non-keyboard characters in any
Windows application. Start Character Map on your own computer by selecting
Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, Character Map, or by selecting Start,
Run and typing charmap <enter>. [In CTL, select Start, Programs,
Accessories, Character Map.] The procedure for inserting characters is described
in Character Map's Help. Here is an abbreviated version
1) Open the Font list and select a font. The character set changes to display the
characters in the selected font. [Your usual text font, TT Symbol, and TT

Wingdings will fulfill most of your needs for special characters. Male and
female symbols are in the Inter font in EYN CTL.]
2) Point to a character, and hold down the mouse button to see an enlarged
picture of the character.
3) To place the selected character in the Characters To Copy: box, double-click
the character or one-click the Select button.
4) Select as many characters as you want.
5) To place the characters in the Characters To Copy box onto the Clipboard,
click the Copy button.
6) Switch to the document into which you want to insert the characters.
7) Select the same font that you selected in Character Map.
8) Position the cursor where you want the characters to appear.
From the application's Edit menu, choose Paste.
Note: When you click on a character in Character Map, the keystroke that will
produce the character appears in the dialog box at bottom right. For example,
when ¢ is selected, the keystroke Alt+0162 is indicated. This combination will
produce the character when NumLock is on and the number pad is used to type in
the numbers. Sometimes, instead of an Alt code, Character Map simply gives the
keyboard key to press (while in a particular font).


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This is eaiser for me as I can't get Numlock to work. Just two clicks and I can insert the one I want or go back 20 items on my clipboard.

http://www.mlin.net/Clipomatic.shtml


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I get it both ways, 176 and 0176.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Bman-I think DanC was referring to your first post which had 167 in it.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hmmm i get this with the 167 too º!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Here is where I got it from.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Just to be different and really confusing...

hold alt and type 0186 gives me º but so does alt plus 167 º

buck


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

buck52-There are two symbols like the degree symbol on the character map. Notice the two images below and the number for them on the lower right of each image. Also look at the "Character to Copy" box at the top right of the image.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I you want to get real crazy go to OE and pick the Wingdings font and send and email. They can copy it to clipboard for the actual text. There is proably another way to convert it back but I haven't figure it out yet.

I am not sure you can do it from this image or not.

It says:

Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country.

Take Care
Deke


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Seems like extended characters work different for different keyboards. I only use a few and they are from memory rather than a list. My numlock is OFF.

My way of making the *degree* symbol is ALT-248. It is not limited to Fahrenheit only as the title of this thread implies. I believe this is the proper one. It is a small circle. Apparently other key combinations will also produce the identical symbol.
73°F / 23°C

sekirt


----------

